# Knit a snug rug from old wool sweaters



## MSMH (Sep 8, 2009)

*This rug looks like a fun project. 

*









"This soft-as-a-cloud rug measures about 18 by 24 inches and was easy to knit on 20-inch-long needles. Knitting additional rows makes a longer rug, and wider rugs could be created using circular needles.

This might be the thickest, most huggable rug youâll ever set foot onâand you can make it yourself in just a couple of hours. Itâs fashioned from four or five thrift-store wool sweaters, which are washed and dried until the wool shrinks into a dense, fuzzy fiber, then cut into strips and knitted on big, fat needles."

*http://tinyurl.com/yg8zpd7*


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

That looks like a fun project! Have you done it yet?


----------



## MSMH (Sep 8, 2009)

weever said:


> That looks like a fun project! Have you done it yet?


No, I do not have the old wool sweaters. I am putting the instructions for this project into my file. I was thinking of looking at thrift store wool sweaters when they have a "bag" sale.


----------



## glidergurl03 (Feb 28, 2005)

I was lucky the other day...found a 100% merino sweater for $.75...don't know if I can bring myself to shrink it though...so soft and my size! lol


----------



## Lily (Nov 8, 2009)

Lucky indeed! Enjoy wearing it.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

glidergurl03 said:


> I was lucky the other day...found a 100% merino sweater for $.75...don't know if I can bring myself to shrink it though...so soft and my size! lol


 Awesome score! I bought a 100% really thick cashmere sweater for the yarn and same thing, fit me great for that $1 deal. Found out it was a very expensive designer sweater.


----------

